# Lionel 2-4-2 PRR 8203 locomotive and running without smoke fluid?



## sviking (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, all! I just set up my old childhood Lionel train set from 1972 and I was wondering if it's bad to run it without smoke fluid. I did some research and it sounds like you can burn out the smoke generator filament/wire as it gets excessively hot. This locomotive doesn't have a way to turn off the smoke and I couldn't find anything specific about it and the smoker. I remember running it a lot as a kid without smoke fluid and it always started smoking again when I finally put a few drops in. I know the smoker works because when I just ran it, it puffed for about two minutes before running out of whatever fluid was left from about 15 years ago. I have some Mega Steam fluid on order and I hope it works well with Lionel trains. I'd like to run it before getting the smoke fluid and was wondering if that would be okay. Thanks for any help!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If this is the pill unit, you should be able to run it without pill. If it's the liquid smoke unit, it will cook the wick if you run it without fluid.

JT's MegaSteam works great in all my locomotives, MTH or Lionel.

Here's the parts breakdown for the Lionel 8203, looks like it has the liquid smoke unit. Those are pretty robust, but I'd consider finding some smoke fluid before extended running.

You might consider adding a switch to disable the smoke unit...


----------



## sviking (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I wonder if all those parts are still available or even made anymore. I had it refurbished about 15 years ago and the guy said they last year for this train set was 1972. If I were to add an in-line switch, which of the two wires to the smoker/lamp unit need to be cut?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe you can get most or all of the parts to this day, either from Lionel or 3rd party parts suppliers.

You need to locate the wire that connects to track voltage, typically on the E-Unit terminal, though it may be different in that model. That's where you put the switch. It appears that the switch may turn off the headlight as well, it's built into the smoke unit.


----------



## sviking (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, it looked like it would probably be the short wire with the #12 lug that gets clamped to the front truck bracket and picks up voltage from the front wheels. I'll probably just run it a bit for short periods and keep using the smoke fluid when I get it. I did let it run for about three hours before researching the issue, so I hope that didn't burn out the smoke element. Initially, the locomotive didn't even want to run. It stuttered and barely moved but, just like the little engine who could, it slowly got faster and after about 5 minutes it was running full speed and smoothly. Guess the grease or something got gunked up sitting for 15 years since it was refurbished and never run during that time.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

You should really have it cleaned up and relube everything' sounds like this is a real gem from your younger days.....good luck!!


----------



## sviking (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm sure another refurb wouldn't hurt, but the train is running great now after she basically cleared her throat and the sleep out of her eyes.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd still do a good thorough clean and lube. Remove all traces of grease. Use ONLY 5/10w-20/30 motor oil, even on the gears. Most greases, especially the Lionel grease, gets hard as cement. Since it's been sitting a while, it's likely the old oil has gummed or evaporated. A short test dry is fine, but prolonged running should be avoided until properly lubed. 

Also remember NO steel wool or sand paper. Steel wool leave metal fibers around and get drawn to magnets. Sandpaper leaves grit behind and scratches that catch debris. The material of choice is a green scotch-brite pad, aka kitchen scrubbing pads found everywhere. I prefer 91%+ alcohol for most cleaning needs, easy to find and evaporates quickly leaving no residue. Brake cleaner can be used to dissolve stubborn grease.

Carl


----------



## sviking (Dec 19, 2013)

I figured I'll just run it through Christmas next week and then look into getting it fixed up again. It will only get a few hours of run time between now and then, anyway. Believe me, I abused that thing a LOT more as a kid and it never broke other than needing a couple of traction tires. Lionel built tough stuff back then. I have no idea, but I'm assuming it's all made overseas, probably China, these days. My transformer says it was made in WI.


----------

